# ?Local chapter in Central Fl?



## Woodchuck

Is there a chapter in central Fl that anyone knows of?


----------



## bking0217

Not yet. I've been trying to get that ball rolling for months now.


----------



## Woodchuck

I am in Lakeland and would love to see a chapter pop up somewhere in Lakeland so people from Orlando and Tampa could meet up half way.


----------



## bking0217

I see where you're coming from, but that would be a big inconvenience to the guys on the east coast.


----------



## brewtang

There's a chapter up here in Jacksonville.  A bit of a drive I realize, but you guys are welcome.


----------



## Woodchuck

Brian, the reason I said meet in Lakeland cause I noticed these chapters  are very spread out and not like woodturning clubs so I mentioned meet  in Lakeland because I think there are people in Tampa that would like to  see a chapter here in our area and a few in Lakeland. People in Tampa  wouldn't like to drive 2 hours for an hour meeting. I wouldnt mind  driving an hour once a month. I do anyways for a monthly woodturners  meeting.

 Brewtang, if Im ever up that way Ill swing in. Thanks for the invitation.


----------



## bking0217

A few of us were within inches of starting a central FL chapter a couple months ago. The requirement is at least 5 members and we only had 4. 2 of them were in Cocoa. Central Florida is such a large area that I could actually see it being broken up into mutiple chapters, but as it stands now, there aren't enough members for even one chapter.


----------



## corianpens

*Central Florida Chapter would be great*

Hi Brian, Woodchuck and others in central Florida.
I just became a member of IAP.
A Central Florida Chapter in the Polk County area would be great for me.  
I live in Winter Haven and would join.
If you decide to do this just let me know.
Thanks,
Jerry
corianpens@tampabay.rr.com


----------



## timhoman0351

Please contact me if you start a chapter in Orlando area.Im not that computer friendly and would like to met some makers with the intentions of stealing knowledge and drinking coffee.


----------



## GaryMGg

My primary residence is near Ocala, FL but I'm living most of the time in Melbourne, FL.
I would be very happy to see something near Melbourne develop as even Jacksonville from Ocala is a long drive.

I've hosted several get-togethers at my shop in past years; the first one when Ron McIntire from Texas was out this way.
I'd guess we had about 40 folks at the shop and a whole lot of families.


----------



## dmuecat3208

I am in Orlando and I got bitten by the bug when the show was in Tampa. I just picked up my lathe and tooling to get started. Would appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## GaryMGg

dmuecat3208 said:


> I am in Orlando and I got bitten by the bug when the show was in Tampa. I just picked up my lathe and tooling to get started. Would appreciate any help I can get.


 
Well, there's this:

Central Florida Woodturners

While NOT specifically a pen turning organization, probably every wood turning club will have pen turners.

NB: I've never been to a Central FL Wood turners meeting; I found them through this site:

Woodturning Online - US Woodturning Clubs. Woodturning Online offers wood turning projects, woodturning plans, articles, and information on wood turning, bowl turning, pen turning, the wood lathe, segmented turning, lathe tools, and more for the wood

:biggrin:


----------

